# Marvel's Captain America: Civil War On Digital HD on Sept. 2 and Blu-ray� on Sept. 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BRING HOME THE YEAR’S BIGGEST BLOCKBUSTER
> 
> *MARVEL’S CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR
> *
> ...


----------

